# Finally getting my own space



## txdyna65

First off I hope I'm putting this in the right place. I finally had my "Hobby" building delivered yesterday and Im excited to finally get my own space and get started on it. It is a 14X30, six windows and a 4' wide door. Learned long ago that the wide doors are great to have so I had this one come this way. I will finish out the inside myself and add electricity and a small a/c unit. I have all the materials except the tops of my benchwork, but that will have to wait until Im done with finishing out the building 

Ok before someone says this thread is useless without pictures lol, I have pictures of the inside and a drawing of my benchwork, but no clue how to insert it here.


----------



## txdyna65

Ok lets see if this works, sorry for the double post, I couldnt figure out how to add these to the first post.


----------



## Ranger

Thats a nice building, with all that space you should a nice layout. What scale is your layout going to be?


----------



## Big Ed

Down under, they call that a "shed".

Now that is a hell of a shed you got there.:thumbsup:
Strictly for trains?

It is too bad that the door couldn't have been placed on the outside making it like a mud room foyer entrance.
But at any rate It is a nice train shed.
Are you going to insulate? A couple skylights? They make some nice tunnel ones now.

The layout is going to be 24' long? That is the orange right? Where the # 11' x 6' is, what will that be there, a work area?

Very nice.:thumbsup:

HO? N? O?


----------



## joed2323

Insulating would not be a bad idea, you should insulate

Also, sweet man, awesome shed you have there, that is ideal for a layout :thumbsup: That is one heck of a shed, a person could live in that, haha. That is way cool. Im jealous of your shed. Most sheds that a person would think of are pretty small, not this one:thumbsup: Good score on the shed!

I envision a awesome around the room style layout with a helix in one corner with a second deck and stagging below the main deck in this "bad boy" 
What do you have planned for this? Tell us more...
If thats your layout plan on the last picture of your second post, you can go alot bigger


----------



## Carl

With the heat and humidity, you might strongly consider some insulation, as posted above. Must say that is quite a building for your layout and your thoughts on the bench seems to be right on. Good luck.

By the way, welcome to the site.

Carl


----------



## Gansett

Insulation is a must if you plan on A/C especially so with the Texas heat!
I've got a 8x12 uninsulated shed for our junque*. Open the doors in the summer and stand back, it's warm in there. 

Nice building, what's the reason for the door being inset?

FWIW "Junque" is your accumulation of "stuff" that's too good to be thrown out even though you never use it. In fact when you find a piece of "junque" you usually can't remember why you bought it or it's intended use but it's still too good to be thrown away.


----------



## brik-el

That's like a miniature house.
I love it.

The question I have for you is, where does the fridge go, and where is the bathroom? 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

No basement?

Lol

I hate to say I'm envious, but I'm envious.

Is this going to be an N-scale layout, if so that will be huge and impressive. (that's what she said!)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## txdyna65

Wow thanks for all the nice comments. I guess I should have given more info. This will be strictly for my trains, but Ive left plenty of room in the bottom left 11' X 6' area for my airbrushing equipment and paints and mini fridge other building things. The orange in the picture represents my benchwork that I plan to build. Ive had trains in the past, I just never had a place I could put something big and permanent up. I do now lol 

As for the building, Ive got it wired now, and will start on the insulation after I post this  Ive got the A/C running now cooling it down in there so I can work on it all day. The door is inset because it has a covered porch, not very big but my wife and I can sit out there in the evenings if we want. 

This will be in HO, which is what Ive done in the past and can reuse alot of my stuff. (N scale is a little small for old tired eyes lol) Im still trying to figure out a way to put my layout on the computer. I have a rough draft drawn up on paper, just not on the pc. Ive dowloaded a couple of the free layout software programs but haven't figured out how to use them much yet. Once again, thanks for the nice comments and suggestions, if you have others please feel free to share them. Trains have changed alot since I was last doing them 20 years ago


----------



## joed2323

If you can get ahold of a smart phone or I-phone you can easily take a picture of your layout then upload your picture to photobucket.com and transfer them on here... 

If you do not have a smartphone or i-phone i would suggest on getting one, its amazing what a person can do with these.

It good to hear your going ho scale. Do you plan on running dcc or what? Im assuming you have a few locos you plan on running??? 

I cant wait to see more progress here.


----------



## txdyna65

Joe I do plan on going DCC, so I will have to convert my older locos to that. This is not as easy to get back to as I thought, I cant even decide on a brand of track to run and know absolutely nothing about DCC lol I have an iphone, so I will take pics later on. Finishing the insulation right now and then will start on the walls, fun fun.


----------



## Ranger

This a great place to learn about DCC. I knew nothing about it when I joined, after reading posts on here I have learned a good amount and still learning.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Your own train house, I wish you good luck with it! It looks great, nice and roomy.


----------



## zorba

awesome shed. going to be one hell of a job building a layout that big. look forward to the progress


----------



## New Berlin RR

txdyna65 said:


> Joe I do plan on going DCC, so I will have to convert my older locos to that. This is not as easy to get back to as I thought, I cant even decide on a brand of track to run and know absolutely nothing about DCC lol I have an iphone, so I will take pics later on. Finishing the insulation right now and then will start on the walls, fun fun.


I don't know a lot about DCC but I would be willing to help you as best as I can, as for track I would just say go with what ever you want, Bachmann snap track is just as good as Atlas track, I see no real difference between the two.

as for DCC if you have plans to make the jump do it while the layout bench work is under construction, its a pain to try and fit it in after its all said and finished...especially some of the larger (and better) systems...


----------



## Mrs.NIMT

Wow... what a great space for your layout. I like that you have left room in there for your workbench, paint booth, etc... very smart!

Can't wait to see updates!


----------



## NIMT

txdyna65,
I can’t help with the Iphone problems...But I can help with the DCC side of things!
I can help with the Decoders, LED lights, and all other components. 
Just ask!
There is a Chevy Verses Ford battle on here when you ask which DCC system is better. The two major contenders are Digitrax (We use this) and NCE.
Other systems have some major down falls IMHO!

I too love the layout building, dont foget to run some electric in the walls before you close them up.


----------



## gandy dancer#1

*finally getting my own space*

WOW: Can i drive down from oklahoma and play in your shop??:laugh:


----------



## txdyna65

gandy dancer#1 said:


> WOW: Can i drive down from oklahoma and play in your shop??:laugh:


LOL sure, but let me get a little further along first. 

Thanks Mrs NIMT, I had to have a good place for my airbrushing equipment 
Thanks Berlin for the offer, I may take you up on it sometime 

NIMT I have read alot of your threads and am slowly learning, have also seen the Chevy vs Ford threads, some are quite entertaining, but I do learn something from them.. As for electric in the walls, I ran all that yesterday and set my plugs, lights and switches. I put an A/C unit in one window and have been insulating and putting up walls today, at least its cooler inside now. 

I would like to ask you or anyone else that would like to answer too. I cant decide on what brand of track to run, Atlas seems to be popular as does Peco, Hornby and bachman. If I decide to run one of these, can you mix and match them? Do some switches only work with their own brands? About the only thing I know that I want is code 83 nickel and electrical switches, other than that Im open for help on the brands and switches.


----------



## New Berlin RR

NIMT said:


> txdyna65,
> I can’t help with the Iphone problems...But I can help with the DCC side of things!


But to some degree I can as I have worked for Apple Computer inc. for awhile...


NIMT said:


> There is a Chevy Verses Ford battle on here when you ask which DCC system is better. The two major contenders are Digitrax (We use this) and NCE.


I too use Digitrax products, im currently waiting to get my main system, but have the computer command module already to help me reprogram/reload new sounds onto my Digitrax trains.



NIMT said:


> Other systems have some major down falls IMHO!


Like what NIMT...if your gonna state this you should really back up your statements


----------



## NIMT

I use all atlas track...It's what I could find for the cheapest and good quality at the time. 
Peco, Walthers Shinohara, and Fast Tracks (hand made) are the best turnout's out there right now.
For switch machines I use all tortoise, I like the way they work.


----------



## Mrs.NIMT

txdyna65 said:


> Thanks Mrs NIMT, I had to have a good place for my airbrushing equipment


Oh, airbrushing equipment... I love it! I too am an airbrush aficionado. My pride and joy is an Iwata Eclipse. I also have 8 other airbrushes and air guns at my disposal; anywhere from a cheap badger to the most expensive debliss.

We don't use an on-demand air system as it creates too many fluctuations in air flow. We use a resivour tank system with an oversized air compressor that only has to run sporaticly so it's quite while airbrushing. The only requirements for this type of system is to use a good dryer and regulator. One of the main advantages is you can mount the air compressor outside for quite operations inside. 

In my next layout space, I will have a dedicated paint booth because when it's cold and you use wood heat... paint and thinner fumes are not compatable  :laugh:


----------



## txdyna65

NIMT said:


> I use all atlas track...It's what I could find for the cheapest and good quality at the time.
> Peco, Walthers Shinohara, and Fast Tracks (hand made) are the best turnout's out there right now.
> For switch machines I use all tortoise, I like the way they work.


Thanks that is good info to have and seems to go with all the research Ive been doing on these, apprecite the help 


Mrs.NIMT said:


> Oh, airbrushing equipment... I love it! I too am an airbrush aficionado. My pride and joy is an Iwata Eclipse. I also have 8 other airbrushes and air guns at my disposal; anywhere from a cheap badger to the most expensive debliss.
> 
> We don't use an on-demand air system as it creates too many fluctuations in air flow. We use a resivour tank system with an oversized air compressor that only has to run sporaticly so it's quite while airbrushing. The only requirements for this type of system is to use a good dryer and regulator. One of the main advantages is you can mount the air compressor outside for quite operations inside.
> 
> In my next layout space, I will have a dedicated paint booth because when it's cold and you use wood heat... paint and thinner fumes are not compatable  :laugh:


Ahh the Iwata Eclipse, also my favorite, I have another Iwata, its a revolution but I hardly use it since I got the eclipse years ago. I would love to mount my compressor but I use it for alot of other things. Its a craftsman 50 gal 150psi, quite big for airbrushing, but I can fill it and turn it off and not have to listen to it again lol.


----------



## New Berlin RR

txdyna65 said:


> LOL sure, but let me get a little further along first.
> 
> Thanks Mrs NIMT, I had to have a good place for my airbrushing equipment
> Thanks Berlin for the offer, I may take you up on it sometime
> 
> NIMT I have read alot of your threads and am slowly learning, have also seen the Chevy vs Ford threads, some are quite entertaining, but I do learn something from them.. As for electric in the walls, I ran all that yesterday and set my plugs, lights and switches. I put an A/C unit in one window and have been insulating and putting up walls today, at least its cooler inside now.
> 
> I would like to ask you or anyone else that would like to answer too. I cant decide on what brand of track to run, Atlas seems to be popular as does Peco, Hornby and bachman. If I decide to run one of these, can you mix and match them? Do some switches only work with their own brands? About the only thing I know that I want is code 83 nickel and electrical switches, other than that Im open for help on the brands and switches.



yes you can mix and match to SOME degree, my Atlas track (NS) and my other track (AHM I believe) which is Brass, can be mixed, the rail joiners can also be used from my brass tracks on my bachmann track, however the bachmann EZ track can only be used with its self (for optimal use, however I have seen it used with non EZ track...)


----------



## txdyna65

Ok update on the new "Shed" I wired it, electrician came out and ran the electric to it. Ive got all the walls insulated and finished out and part of the ceiling, unfortunately I was called back out for work so I wont get to finish it and start on my tables for a bit. I have been playing around with a few track laying programs, so far SCARM has been the only one I can get to work right. Anyways below is a cpl pics of a general idea of what I plan to do with my layout. The grades are 1 percent to 2.5 percent, tallest height going around the mountain in the top right is 6". Still more I want to do, but Im just getting started so I havent gotten all my ideas down yet. If I get time later I plan on trying another program.

















Any ideas or thought or suggestions are welcome


----------



## sstlaure

Is this N scale or HO? If HO, some of your corner radii look to be too tight.

Have you considered going around the walls rather than having it in the middle of the shed? You'd end up with more layout space to work with and less reachover.


----------



## txdyna65

This is HO scale, the min radius curve I have is 18" most are 22 and above. Is 18" too tight for curves, also how much space is generally needed to clear bridges and tunnels? 

I had thought about going around the walls but have done that in the past and didnt really care for it and wanted to do something different this time. I have 2-4' of walk space all the way around the tables so I shouldn't have much problems with reaching anything at least I hope so


----------



## Carl

Very impressive, top quality...just what one would expect from the Great State Of Texas


----------



## sstlaure

I'd go as big a minimum radius that you can. If you want to reliably run passenger cars and the longer 86' flat-cars, auto carriers, etc, I'd go with a 24" minimum radius. Go larger if you can.

The engines/cars look better going around the larger curves as well due to less overhang. (in my opinion)

You've got plenty of room there for 24" if you make your tabletop around 52" wide at the minimum (you can then complete a turnaround loop within the 24" min radius (48" diameter) + 2" overhang on the outboard side.

A couple of inches wider on the tabletop will make a big difference and you won't really notice a couple inch drop in aisle width. I have all of my storage beneath the layout benchwork so I can run the layout along the outer walls. You can get a lot more run and separation of scenes that way compared to putting the layout in the middle of the room.


----------



## zorba

that is one hell of an insane layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd kill for a shed like that, but my wife would kill me if I built one!


----------



## joed2323

I went with nothing smaller then 26 min radius on my curves. some are 27-28 radius and im so glad i went with nothing smaller then 26. I would love to have bigger radius curves, your train running through the scenery looks so much more realistic.

I have center beam cars ayd want to run bigger locos since i have a sd70 and with the longer center beams it looks really good going around my curves. If i went any less then 26 it would look silly on my layout:laugh:

Btw- scott talked me into going as big as i can on my curves and i thank him:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Dyna,

Building quesiton ...

What is the exterior sheathing? Whatever it is, I'm surprised to see it applied directly to the studs, without a plywood (or OSB) structural skin.

Quite curious,

TJ


----------



## txdyna65

Joe, that is my first try with a layout program, Im still working on it and will probably make my curves with a little bigger. I think the program is harder to get to come out right than actually laying out the track, but I want to have some kind of idea of the grades and radius of the curves Im facing before I actually get there. Im going to make the table a little bigger in the program as sstlaure suggested and work on the curves some more. Im not totally happy with the layout yet is why I posted this to get help and suggestions from you guys, so I appreciate yalls input. 

TJ you lost me, Im not understanding what you are asking about lol If you are asking about the shed building, then yes the metal outside is applied directly to the studs. They are actually very sturdy, we had remnants of a hurricane pass through here a cpl years ago with 60-70mph winds and it didn't bother the other 2 sheds I have. You do have to caulk some from the inside before putting in the insulation and inner walls, but its not much.


----------



## txdyna65

Ok I did some more work with Scarm and changed all curves to have a 30 degree radius. Also changed the layout on the right side completely and added 4" to the table width as suggested. I was a little concerned about a couple of the corners near the edges but they are 3 1/2" away from the edge. Max grade is 2 percent with most being at 1.5 to 1.7. With the largest height being 5.3" Clearance on the first bridge is 3.7" the tunnel is 4" and the other bridge over the ravine is 4.2"

Still not sure how I want my railyard to look, would like some ideas from you guys or pointers or suggestions on that or any of it


----------



## zorba

sweet. i like that 3d image.


----------



## txdyna65

thanks, my wife did too, then she said we are going to have to build a ton of trees lol


----------



## NIMT

2 issues come to me in this design; it is in other ways a creative design!
First: the inability to reverse the trains. It's a mono directional layout. Also you need a second crossover track to get from one loop to the other.
Work in some reverse loops, to give it the ability to change direction and flow.
Second: You need to add in areas for industries to have spur tracks.

Here are just a couple of concept Ideas


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks Sean, I do see what you mean and it helps with alot of the space that I couldnt figure out what I was going to do with. Some of the space you marked I have plans for, but this definitely helps. Ive never worked with reverse loops before but have been doing alot of reading on them. Ok back to the drawing board so to speak lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, the one issue I'd change is a switch yard to stage trains.


----------



## tjcruiser

txdyna65 said:


> If you are asking about the shed building, then yes the metal outside is applied directly to the studs. They are actually very sturdy, we had remnants of a hurricane pass through here a cpl years ago with 60-70mph winds and it didn't bother the other 2 sheds I have. You do have to caulk some from the inside before putting in the insulation and inner walls, but its not much.


Kenny,

Thanks. Do you know the mfr / name of that metal shed cladding?

As far as the layout, I'm jealous of your size of real estate. Quite the empire! My only suggestion (following NIMT's insightful comments, above), would be to see if you could incorporate a river and/or other water features into the layout to add some extra visual interest. Something spilling down from the hills in the back, meandering through the main layout?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## hoscale37

Model Railroader magazine had an article on industries that could potentially take up a full 4 X 8 layout. It was featured about a month or two ago in their issue. If memory serves me, they had a layout design for a glass factory, auto factory, and two others that are escaping my mind, but the layouts for them looked pretty cool. 

Just a thought if you are looking for some layout ideas... I'll have to take a look and post some stuff later tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd kill for a space like that.


----------



## txdyna65

TJ....The building is made by Ameri-Tech, I bought it locally, it sits on 2X8 skids, they deliver and set it up for you. You can set the skids on the ground but I have it sitting off the ground and I added a 2 step cement steps to the entrance. I did it this way because where I have the building set up is subject to a little flooding so off the ground is the better option. This is my third shed from them, and they are also set up this way. As for water, I do have plans for that and an idea of where it goes, but Scarm doesn't let you add water on the layout, or if it does I haven't figured how to do it lol.

hoscale thanks for the ideas, my current plan is to make the left end an oil industry with a refinery and various oil industry things. I work in the oil industry so thats what Id like to do with that end. The other end Im thinking mountains with a logging or mining industry. There is 16' of space between the two so I think this would work out ok. Its just hard to put all of this on the layout with that program.

John I did kill to get the building and space but don't tell anyone 

Im working on putting in some of Seans ideas right now and some ideas of my own and will post it later. Thanks for all of the help and ideas so far I appreciate it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I figured something had to die for that building. I know you're killing a lot of Franklins!


----------



## Big Ed

txdyna65 said:


> TJ....The building is made by Ameri-Tech, I bought it locally, it sits on 2X8 skids, they deliver and set it up for you. You can set the skids on the ground but I have it sitting off the ground and I added a 2 step cement steps to the entrance. I did it this way because where I have the building set up is subject to a little flooding so off the ground is the better option. This is my third shed from them, and they are also set up this way. As for water, I do have plans for that and an idea of where it goes, but Scarm doesn't let you add water on the layout, or if it does I haven't figured how to do it lol.
> 
> hoscale thanks for the ideas, my current plan is to make the left end an oil industry with a refinery and various oil industry things. I work in the oil industry so thats what Id like to do with that end. The other end Im thinking mountains with a logging or mining industry. There is 16' of space between the two so I think this would work out ok. Its just hard to put all of this on the layout with that program.
> 
> John I did kill to get the building and space but don't tell anyone
> 
> Im working on putting in some of Seans ideas right now and some ideas of my own and will post it later. Thanks for all of the help and ideas so far I appreciate it.



You better edit the above, if your wife just happens to disappear....that can be used against you. Even if you are innocent that statement will put you away. 

You too John. 
If something happens to your wife they might say, He wanted more train space.

There are no trains where they put you.


----------



## txdyna65

LOL Ed no worries my wife helped me pick it out, I had actually picked a smaller one and she found the bigger one. 

Ok pics below I added some of Seans, TJs, and Johns suggestions in as well as some of my own. See the water TJ, also tried to put in a crude mountain in the upper right? lol Im not sure about the left side and all that reverse loop stuff, seems like its going to be a wiring nightmare. Anyways let me know what yall think and if you have more suggestions or help.


Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looking pretty good, time to start cutting wood.


----------



## Big Ed

Add a couple more bridges and continue the river around to the lake.:thumbsup:


----------



## hoscale37

*layout ideas*

Here are the few of the layout ideas I mentioned earlier from Model Railroader:

1. Brewery-- may not be a bad idea 

2. Auto Plant

3. Glass Factory

4. Paper Mill

Each one is laid out different but may be an idea... if you haven't fully decided on what as of yet.


----------



## mwpeber

Wow that's a great space! 

I've always liked the layouts where the scenery was different from each side, meaning that you could split the layout essentially down the middle and put up a divider wall and have the trains follow perimeter and cross between the two through tunnels. You have a TON of space to get creative.

Also, the track in the yard looks a bit short to be too useful. Not sure what the optimal length is for a HO yard, but it just looks small relative to the rest.

I look forward to following your progress through the days, months, and years


----------



## NIMT

Kenny,
Here is a couple more ideas to scramble thing up a little more for ya.


----------



## txdyna65

Just an update and hopefully some ideas on tables. I took Big Eds advice and took the door out of the room. It now only comes out 4" instead of the 4X6' as before. It took some doing, but I like it better now. Ive been working alot so I still haven't completed finishing out the "shed" Ive got the walls done both upper ends, half the roof done, insulated, electric ran and A/C installed so I'm getting there. Now since Ive taken the door out this has opened up alot of room and more possibilities for a bigger layout. Now for the life of me I cant come up with a suitable table system to fit in all this new space. So I come to you guys for ideas 

The area in the bottom left in yellow comes out 5' and is 11'4" wide to the door. This area I'm keeping off limits to tables so I can have my workspace, other than that I'm open to ideas to fill the rest of the room, just leave me some room to get in the door lol I would appreciate an ideas and or drawings. I forgot to add, the door opens out.


----------



## txdyna65

Well after taking out the big door and opening up more space Ive finally decided on my layout. Im not real sure how to wire this though, could use some help on that. The parts Im unsure of are the reverse loop in the bottom right and the X crossover down at the bottom. Ive purchased most of the track, but havent bought any cork roadbed yet. Some help on the wiring would be appreciated or if this isnt workable, what would be? Thanks


----------



## txdyna65

Ok I changed up the reverse loop, the other way I couldnt get back in the other direction, but I believe this one works out. If Im understanding this correctly I need to insulate where Im pointing to in the picture and get a switch for this or a reverse booster for that section? Im still unsure of how to wire the X below and to the left. The X is crossing over from the inside to the outside track and vice versa. Does the X need to be insulated or wired specially?


----------



## zorba

wow, thats gonna take some buliding


----------



## mwpeber

Kenny, it appears as though you only have half of a reverse loop. If you are traveling counterclockwise around the loop (inner or outer) you have a crossover to switch to clockwise travel. However, if going clockwise your only option to reverse directions is to back up through that single crossover which is a big pain. 
Matt


----------



## txdyna65

Yes in the earlier pic I posted it was that way, and after running the simulation train over it I realized it and changed it. The last pic I posted it does reverse both ways. Im just not sure how to wire it or where the breaks should be in the track. Also cant find info on that crossover and how it should be wired or insulated.

Edit OK i went back and ran the sim back over it and you are right, back to the drawing board.


----------



## txdyna65

Just wanted to show a cpl pics of progress. Ive finished out the building and have my tables made. Im in the process of putting the foam boards on right now. Ive also gotten all my track and my DCC system should be here in the next cpl days. Excuse the mess in the pics lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

WOW, fancy! Ceder planking on the ceiling? That's first class!


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks John, to be honest I got about half of it for free from my dad. He has a sawmill and alot of cedar and he cut the boards for me. thats why there is such a variation in the colors, but I think it turned out good that way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Free doesn't diminish the cool factor.


----------



## tjcruiser

The shed's looking great! Plenty of light ... both natural and overhead. Great table space, room to move around ...

... When's the train party?!?

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

I think it looks fantastic....Too cool.


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks for the compliments, I still have alot of work to do before Im running trains, but I finally see some light at the end of the tunnel lol


----------



## txdyna65

Just wanted to show a few pics of some progress, I always feel like Im not getting much done until I go back and look at my pics. The track is pinned down for now, Im going to put latex caulk down but I got some more flex track to replace alot of the sectional track so gotta get that done first. Layout looks so bare with no scenery or structures lol

I have run some cars around the tracks and fixed any issues I found, just havent had a locomotive on it yet. My curves ended up being 24 to 30" radius and my grades are 1 to 2 degrees. I got one tortoise installed but keep burning up leds, not sure what Im doing wrong there, will post a pic of the diagram Im using and see if anyone has ideas. Thanks for looking


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm guessing you need resistors to limit the current in the LED's, without them I can see why they cook in short order.


----------



## alman

*a little levity!*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm guessing you need resistors to limit the current in the LED's, without them I can see why they cook in short order.




Maybe he is a SHORT ORDER COOK !! :laugh::laugh:

Sorry, I couldn't resist !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

alman said:


> Maybe he is a SHORT ORDER COOK !! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist !


50,000 Comedians out of work, and he's trying to be funny.


----------



## txdyna65

I thought the same thing John, but according to the tortoise directions and tonys trains, you dont need them when using the tortoise


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, if they're burning out, you need something, right?


----------



## ktcards

txdyna65 said:


> Just wanted to show a few pics of some progress, I always feel like Im not getting much done until I go back and look at my pics. The track is pinned down for now, Im going to put latex caulk down but I got some more flex track to replace alot of the sectional track so gotta get that done first. Layout looks so bare with no scenery or structures lol
> 
> I have run some cars around the tracks and fixed any issues I found, just havent had a locomotive on it yet. My curves ended up being 24 to 30" radius and my grades are 1 to 2 degrees. I got one tortoise installed but keep burning up leds, not sure what Im doing wrong there, will post a pic of the diagram Im using and see if anyone has ideas. Thanks for looking


I found that wiring a tortus is much more complicated than I thought.
You do need a resistor in the circuit.
I have found a PDF instructions on how to do it at:

http://www.lamrs.org/The Siding/Members/Wiring a Tortoise Machine, Version 14.pdf

Good luck,

Ray


----------



## txdyna65

I got the leds working using the diagram I posted, I was just wiring it wrong, now only 18 more tortoises to install with leds lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

From the previous post, looks like this could be the issue with the LED's cooking...



> I have found that some Switch Masters have had their resistors removed. This will make difficult the implementation of an LED that indicates the diverging route.
> I recommend that any Switch Master have a 330-ohm, ½ watt resistor in series, with the combination across the SE8C.


----------



## txdyna65

I will remember that if it happens again John, Ive got 5 wired and working now, havent cooked any today (knock on wood)

My other issue right now is with that fulcrum, it really doesnt say where to position it, my switches are working and staying put, but they move over real fast, I thought they were supposed to move over slow. Guess I'll just keep moving them until Im happy with them.

Hopefully going to add some power today and see if I can program a loco and maybe run one


----------



## tjcruiser

Dyna,

Just a quick thumbs on your shed layout progress. That's SOME awesome man-cave space!

TJ


----------



## KAL5

WoW that is a great looking setup verry nice !


----------



## Ranger

Looking great on the progress!!


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks TJ, KAL and Ranger  I got 3 of 19 tortoises installed and working, fixed some track issues I found and did some soldering. Hopefully do some wiring tommorrow and at least get my test track section wired.


----------



## txdyna65

Just some update pictures I wanted to share. Added some trees and a cpl buildings and got my switch panel working. I still need to add the LEDs and the clear top to it, but for now its working.


----------



## txdyna65

A few more, with the switch panel I built


----------



## tjcruiser

Fabulous!

When can we all come over to the clubhouse and hang out?!? I'm game!!!

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Progress is looking great!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, love the space you have there.


----------



## coupman35

That is one nice space and great looking layout nice job.


----------



## wsorfan4003

That is quite impressive... I do have to say


----------



## txdyna65

Finally finished my bridge, it is from Blackbear products. You get the wood and a jig and some instructions to build it. I ended up getting 2 kits to make a double of it. Its just set in there for now so I can run trains, I havent gotten to the water or building the mountain and terrain around it yet. Also have been building some trees using a few different methods. Im up to a 15 whopping trees now lol. Also built a warehouse from a kit and the last pic is the RDA freeman building, not real happy with it, but I'll keep it for now.


----------



## txdyna65

Got a few more pics to add, just some stuff Im building, also working on my mountains, using Seans tutorial 

I'll have an oil industry, so I built a pumpjack, I don't have the motor for it yet, but it will eventually be motorized








A store I built, it is a Downtown Deco Model, I renamed it after my wife tho 








These are my steamers waiting to go out, 2-8-2 and a 4-6-2, I repainted and relettered them for the Texas & Pacific, what a pain to do letter by letter lol








Fuzzy pic of the 805 running next to my partially made mountain.








A JL innovative store, renamed after my daughter  My partially made unpainted mountain and tunnel in the background.


----------



## billshoff

I'm curious about the insulation you used in the exterior walls. Did you use fiberglass? If so, will it be adequate to fend off the Texas heat? I built a room for my trains in my attic and used 3.5" fiberglass batting, but when the outside temp gets above 85 the window ac can't keep the 9'x16' room cool.
The first window ac I bought was 6500btu and while it did a great job controlling humidity, it couldn't cool the room on hot days. So I bought a 10,000btu ac and it cools pretty well but it must be too big because now the humidity is too high.
Do radiant blankets really work as well as their advertisers say they do? Should that be my next step?

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## txdyna65

billshoff for the exterior walls I used r-19 insulation between the studs, the walls have insulation board and then the plywood. I have a 10k btu unit in a window and it keeps the room pretty cool. I have a 12,500 I could use but we'll see this summer. One thing I did was cover the west windows with the radiant barrier stuff and that cut down on alot of heat. Also this storage building sits off the ground on bricks and I plan to put underpinning around the bottom. I have another building I set up this way and it seems to help with the heat.


----------



## outlaw bill

I really like the "Train Shed" and your layout. Looks really cool. Like everyone else,,,,,sitting on the sidelines waiting for more updates. Good job,:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAL5

Man thats one nice looking layout great space too


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks Bill and Kal, appreciate the kind words. Not getting anything done at the moment, working 2 weeks away from home. Will work more on my mountains and tunnels when I get home, and try to get some ballast done. I have some woodland scenics, but not happy with the small part I used it on. Going to try and get some Arizona Rock & Mineral.


----------



## txdyna65

I needed a double portal so I decided to make one like I had seen somewhere else. I thought it turned out ok and while I was at it I lined the inside of the tunnel as well. I still need to do the other side and the interior top and weather the portal so its just set in place for now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It came out great, nice look!


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks John, it was fun to build, Ive done alot to the layout as well but just havent had time to take decent pictures of it all.


----------



## Bone1977

That looks damn nice. Are you going to weather it a bit? A little dark stain would do it wonders I think.


----------



## apoc444

helluva job


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks guys, yes Bone Im not done with it yet. Its just set in place, I'll weather it and finish the rest of the tunnel in a week when I get home from work.


----------



## trains galore

Looks good maybe put down some scenic mat or scenery flock etc, plus you could weather it a little Looks like a nice operational set up though, good work


----------



## Big Ed

Where have I been? Maybe it is the title? I have to stop in more often. 
I look at so many threads and sometimes I don't have the time to look at them all and then they go off the thread list and I don't see them till they come back. But over a year for me not to comment is not the norm for me. :dunno:
You took out the door? 

The room is better now, dam that was a lot of work redoing the door huh.:thumbsup:
You didn't need that anyway, what does the outside look like where the door is?
Maybe you could add a mud room to the outside instead?

Love the Train house you built! :smilie_daumenpos: 

The layout is coming along nicely.
I will have to remember to stop in more often.


----------



## txdyna65

Hey Ed, not your fault about not seeing the thread. I havent updated it much, Ive done so much more to the layout, just need to take time and get some pictures. Yes taking out that door was a chore but well worth it to the space inside. The outside didnt change at all, I just took out the inside part and moved the door to the outside wall. There is a 2X4 step outside the door now instead of the full porch it had. I put a set of cement steps leading into the building. Im not sure what a mud building even is lol, thanks for the nice comments, I'll try to take more pics of the layout when I get in.


----------



## Big Ed

That little spot you had is considered a mud room.
Before you entered the room that would be a place to take your muddy/wet shoes off, and/or hang your wet clothes. So the room you enter stays cleaner.

A lot of houses were built with the back door like that for that purpose.
In the front they called it a foyer. But a foyer didn't really act like a mud room.

Mud room definition,
mud·room (mŭd′ro̅o̅m′, -ro͝om′)
n.
A small room or entryway in a house where wet or muddy footwear and clothing can be removed.


----------



## txdyna65

Ahh ok got ya, I have a mat just outside the door now and inside as well to wipe my feet but no room for a mud room like it was.


----------



## txdyna65

I haven't posted updates in awhile, been working alot but im here daily reading posts 
Anyways I thought Id post a few pics, not the best pics, I still have alot of work to do but trains are running smoothly now so its all down to building mountains, ballasting and adding scenery. Ive got a couple of buildings I'm working on as well. Thanks for looking.


----------



## wingnut163

very nice. it will all come together and look great.


----------

